
Ask HN: Linux or BSD for a web server? - vanilla-almond
Would either be fine? Or do you prefer one over the other? What are the reasons? Thanks
======
eb0la
My heart says OpenBSD; but I belive it is better to use Linux in a company
(not yours) usually because you can get more people to use/embrace Linux
because it is commodity.

If you are building your _own_ product/service; then OpenBSD security could
give you some kind of _unlawful_ advantage that Linux won't.

------
a3n
Linux if you don't understand why you would want BSD. BSD if you do.

~~~
stuxnet79
I don't know why this got downvoted - it hits the nail on the head IMO.

OP if you even have to ask the question ... go with Linux, seriously.

It is more popular, has more support and I'm 100% certain you likely aren't
doing anything niche or special enough for any of the BSDs to give you a
competitive edge.

~~~
jesterson
People don't like answers thank make them think, they need easy answer, use B
but not A and that's it.

Totally agree with you, the author of the comment is absolutely right. The
question couldn't get better answer.

------
gmuslera
Not enough context. The people that will maintain it, what you will be
serving, in which infrastructure, workflow around it, time, the rest of the
system and more could change which one would be the "best". With all those
factors unknown, I would probably take Linux.

------
rvz
Either is fine. But from a security standpoint: OpenBSD.

------
billconan
I would use linux because my dev machine is linux. I want production env match
my dev env, for easy debugging and issue reproducing.

------
cordaciu
I only had Linux severs for web servers (Cent OS and Ubuntu Server) ... I
didn't have a problem and I stuck with the winning team.

------
kjs3
You don't define your use case, so it's really impossible to answer.

